# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  You do not have permission to access this page

## Cj2000

Hey, Returning member. Since getting back on any time i try to access my profile or view notifications i get this message.

''Cj2000, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.''

Any clue how to fix this? Pulled up the old email from 09 to activate my account to see if that was the issue but it tells me my account is activated.

----------


## matt thebeard

having a similar issue

----------


## Cj2000

Might need an Admin or Mod to fix it. Guess we sit and wait good sir.

----------


## Obs

> Might need an Admin or Mod to fix it. Guess we sit and wait good sir.


Send admin a pm and explain the deal or post in the one on one with the staff forum

----------


## Cj2000

Thanks buddy, Givin me all of the answers today! Cheers.

----------


## Obs

> Thanks buddy, Givin me all of the answers today! Cheers.


Sitting waiting on my batender to get home after leg day. Goodnight all!

----------


## *Admin*

There were some updating t the site and we think this is resolved... let me know if this is still an issue

----------


## ali1234

> There were some updating t the site and we think this is resolved... let me know if this is still an issue


got same error and i cant pm admins to fix it help me

----------


## *Admin*

Yours was during upgrade and should be fine now

----------


## Juice19

I am having the same problem!!

----------


## paul_

Hello I have this problem too
It's been since I created the account I thought I must wait for something but still the same. If you could check for me too, thank you very much !  :Smilie:

----------


## *Admin*

I took care of this for you your activation had not gone through...

----------


## YERDADDY

Same here! Thought it was odd not having access to your own profile.

----------


## YERDADDY

Help?

----------


## Didicoy

Hi,
I am getting the same message as above and can't access my profile. Any help welcome :/

----------


## Kristhetics

Same problem and i cant pm anyone because of it... I would be grateful if you could fix it.

----------


## hollowedzeus

> Same problem and i cant pm anyone because of it... I would be grateful if you could fix it.


I believe when you hit 25 posts you are able to access all of the functions

----------

